# UK. Tame Hand Reared Pigeon, Needs Home!



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

I thought I'd just try this on the off chance there might be someone in West Midlands, UK. who could give a home to this sweet bird.

I came across her today sitting alone in an aviary. She had a phone number on a band so I called to find out why she was there as there was nothing seemingly wrong with her.

The couple who reared her have had to give her up as the wife has developed an allergy to her and the doctor advised them to re-home her.

She is a house bird but does go out in the garden and mix with the Stock Doves and Woodies that come to feed. They found her injured as a youngster and have reared her so she is imprinted and can't be released, that's why I wanted to look for a home for her.

The man is devastated at losing her and unfortunately wants her to be kept in commuting distance so he can occasionally visit her.

I know there is only a slim chance of anyone from this location being on this forum, but I will leave her details just in case.

Janet


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That is so sad, Janet. Could you gently suggest that they build an aviary for her and wear masks when visiting her?

I hope that somebody near by will be bale to offer her a home. She must wonder why her world has disappeared so suddenly. Thank goodness pigeons are adaptable.

Cynthia


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Cynthia,

I had to be very tactful with them yesterday as I was on very sticky ground as I'd actually kidnapped her at first and brought her home. I just thought she was a lost pet, so brought her back and phoned to number on her band. Once we got talking I remembered I was told about a couple that took a pet pigeon in there a while ago but were so upset at leaving her, did go back and collect her the next day.
They had decided to set something up for her outside, but he said yesterday (you will understand this), that he still was bringing in the allergens on his clothes, and they were advised by the doctor to get rid of her altogether.
I was surprised they hadn't done more to try and make it work as it's only his wife that is affected.
The pigeon has been put in the empty aviary which is full of holes where the squirrels have chewed through to pinch the food, and she had no food at all yesterday and was starving when I gave her some seeds at home.
As he was going to visit her at the 'sanctuary' at the weekend, I had to rush her back so they didn't know I had taken her. I was so upset putting her back.

He seems to think that as the RSPB recommended this place that it is great, and that they have been so kind in giving her a place. I had to be so careful what I said, but I did try to tell him it was not a good idea to leave her there and why, and asked him not to say I had spoken to him, in case I lose the access I have.

I thought about Christina, and I have also had a message from Scotland with an offer of a home. which would the best, absolutely ideal. It's just getting him to think about the happiness of the bird, as at the moment as all he's thinking of at present is being able to visit her, which I can fully understand. What he has to see is how bad life will be for her in the meantime when he's not there, and to be honest how long she will survive.

I'm really hoping when he sees her at the weekend, he will notice the conditions and come back to me. That may give me the chance to make him widen his search for her sake.

I will try, I've worried about her all night.

Janet


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks Janet, I can see why you are worried and I know that you will always do your best for the poor pigeons that end up in the sanctuary. I tend to worry most when it is someone's loved pet that is at risk.

If you get a chance to slip it in, tell him how John wears a full cover overall and shoe covers to visit the pigeons and keep the allergens out of the house.

I am afraid I have been lax recently about overalls. I really must try harder!

Cynthia


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

cyro51 said:


> Thanks Janet, I can see why you are worried and I know that you will always do your best for the poor pigeons that end up in the sanctuary. I tend to worry most when it is someone's loved pet that is at risk.
> 
> If you get a chance to slip it in, tell him how John wears a full cover overall and shoe covers to visit the pigeons and keep the allergens out of the house.
> 
> ...


TUT TUT !!!!

I always swear I'll wear my mask when I clean out, but did I today ? NO. 

I've just tried to reach them on the phone but not there. I must try and curb my impatience though as I'll probably scare them away if I push about letting her move up north.
I will chat to them about your info though, at least it might make them think.

Janet


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

I am absolutely fuming and in fact shaking with anger at the moment.
I decided to phone the man to see how his pigeon was doing when he went to see it at the sanctuary.
He was so rude and said he didn't want her to go anywhere else as he wants to be near enough to visit her occasionally. He seemed to think I was telling lies about the conditions there.
They had made out the bird will get special care and even told him they take any injured birds to the vets, WHAT !!!!!! 

He saw an injured Wood Pigeon in the front pen when he first took his pigeon there and he was pleased to see it was ok now in one of the other pens after treatment. NO..... The two Wood Pigeons that he saw have been there for quite a while, he had been told one of them was the pigeon he saw when he went in before. SO NOT TRUE !!!!! That one died.

He even said he was going to tell a man he knows who races pigeons, in future not to kill the ones he doesn't want, (as he apparently does now), to send them there, so his bird will have company.

I give up, He is purely thinking of himself and not the pigeon's welfare. What have I got to gain from telling him the dangers for his bird in there, he seemed to think I was making it up, so sorry to have wasted anyones time in trying to find this poor bird a safe home.

I hope to goodness I am wrong but I don't expect she will be around for long.
I wonder what tale they'll give him if she dies.


Thanks for your support anyway,

Janet


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

if you have still got him/her i would happyly take it i just lost my hand reared bird


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi James, I'm so sorry you lost your bird, what happened?

No, in answer to your question, I had to take her back to where I found her as the owner wants her to stay there so he can visit her.

I wish he'd thought more about her welfare but I can do no more to help.

The trouble is I've now put my access on the line as I think he may have told them I'd been in touch with him, so I'll have to see what happens next time I go in to help.

Thanks for the offer,

Janet


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

i think he just died of old age he was 18 years old


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

What a sad story, I hope james gets the bird. I mean 18 years is along tiime for a pigeon isn't it? I hope this story has a happy ending. mindy


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so sorry, Janet. I know how difficult this whole situation is for you.

Cynthia


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What a shame.  I'm sorry it worked out this way.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

I went in to see the bird today and she was so pleased to see me. She flew straight onto my shoulder and started nibbling my ear. We soon set up some non verbal dialogue, nodding to each other and she'd fly around and then come back to sit on me. She's absolutely adorable and happy with any human company by the looks of it. This makes it so much sadder really as I can see she'd have no problem bonding with someone new if rehomed.

I found it hard to leave her and when I did she flew to the bars and as I looked back she was racing up and down the wiring trying to get out. I felt so bad leaving her there. He is being so selfish, she needs more contact than just once every few days. For the rest of the time she's going to be lonely. I only hope he does find her a friend in that case, it was sad to see such a friendly bird without some company.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

I am so sad as the inevitable seems to have happened.

The man who owned this pigeon, and was so rude to me phoned me today, I thought just maybe he had changed his mind and seen through the facade of caring the 'sanctuary' portray.
Sadly not so. He was still on the offensive and wanted to know if I had his pigeon. Apparently they were at last fixing the aviary roof and said they would have to move her while this was going on. But when he went in today to see her she was nowhere to be seen in any of the other aviaries, and to make it worse no-one knows what's happened to her, or rather aren't saying.

I had to hold my tongue and not say 'I told you this would happen', but although I went over what I had said, he still maintained that she had been taken as all her food was missing that he had taken in.

I fear she has been killed or, as has happened in the past, one of the lads has left the door open and she has escaped, but I have my doubts as she was so people friendly, I would imagine she would hang about and not fly off.

The man intends complaining to the RSPB who recommended them to him, and wants an enquiry.  I doubt anyone will give too hoots as it was a pigeon, but maybe they might just look into the place and it's conditions for future reference.

I hope she might just turn up or find her way back to his home, but my senses tell me what usually happens to any bird unlucky enough to end up there, has happened. I just wish he'd have taken me seriously for the poor bird's sake.

I do hope I'm wrong,
Janet


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

It is a very sad situation, sadder still when it involves a loved tame bird.

I hope none of this rebounds on you Janet, you have done so much for the birds that end up there.

Cynthia


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Feefo said:


> I hope none of this rebounds on you Janet, you have done so much for the birds that end up there.
> 
> Cynthia


I think it might. He was angry, but so full of his self importance that I can tell he'll go in with both guns blazing. I did ask him to not jeopardise my access, and why.

I'm just so sorry for the bird if it has been killed, but he's one of these men, you just can't tell him anything, he knows it all. 

Janet


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Janet,

I can't tell you how sickened and angry I feel after reading your latest update.

I do hope this poor bird is ok somewhere. You did your very best to advise and warn this man about the conditions at this awful place and you are the one who is getting the blame for supposedly taking his bird.

If only he had listened! Thank you for all that you do in looking out for needy birds at this 'sanctuary'. At least the birds have someone who cares about them. I wish I could say the same about the owner of this poor tame pigeon.

Lindi


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Rooster2312 said:


> Janet,
> 
> I can't tell you how sickened and angry I feel after reading your latest update.
> 
> ...


Ditto to all that Lindi has said!!! 

Oh Janet, _my heart aches _as I know yours does as well. I only hope that she is safe somewhere. You have such a huge heart and have done tremendous things there, I hope one mans incomptence doesn't close a door that you have worked so hard at keeping open!!! UGH---I am so upset about this and I wish I wasn't half way around the world... You have done what your heart told you.... You can never go wrong with that. Don't beat yourself up over this, keep your chin up and we will all hope for things to turn for the better. and where ever you are sweet little baby, stay safe!


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I really don't understand how selfish some people can be. That man should have wanted his bird to be in a better place, like with you. I hope the bird does show up, and I know your upset by this and so am I. Very sad. I wish I was closer also, I would have taken him for you. mindy


----------

